# FS redux. RAM, GPU, CPU...



## mrbagrat

I'm reposting this because I got a few offers from people who didn't say anything back. I'll list their name and what they were asking about-if you are one of these people please clarify if you still are interested.

Lord Of The Ming - RAM
Ku-Sama - Hard Drive 80gb <-confirmed? for 25$ shipped?
Omega - Hard Drive 80gb
Emperor Nero - Hard Drive 80gb
Omega - RAM & Mobo

1gb DDR2 533 RAM (Samsung) - *50$ shipped*
nVidia 6800 GTO 256mb GPU - *55$ shipped (weight)*
P4 3.2 GHz CPU (Socket 775) - *50$ shipped*
NEC DVD+-RW ND-3450A *20$ shipped*
Either a 40 or 80 GB HDD - *25$ shipped*
Some i925x mobo that I don't know if I'll be able to get out. If you want it still ask, though. - *30$ shipped*
300w PSU, either 18a or 36a on the 12v. Can't tell. - *15$ shipped*

CPU
Cache
SPD
memory
mainboard

*Paypal is preferred*
*Everything will be shipped on the 16th at the earliest*
*PM me if an part has been confirmed for you and you are ready to give shipping info*
*Prices are negotiable*

The other thread can be locked/deleted. Or if mods don't think I should make another thread this can be locked/deleted.

http://www.computerforum.com/64949-fs-computer-parts-3.html


----------



## aasimenator

*Re*

Hi 
Please quote the price of the 
Motherboard
DDR2 Ram
CPU
SATA HDD
Please give the configuration in writing of the above asked
ASAP

Thanks


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

I'm still interested in the RAM, but I only have $11... I would only buy after X-Mas


----------



## Ku-sama

I need a shipping address to ship the money to


----------



## Emperor_nero

I'm still interested in the  80GB Hard Drive if it falls thru with Ku-sama


----------



## mrbagrat

aasimenator said:


> Hi
> Please quote the price of the
> Motherboard
> DDR2 Ram
> CPU
> SATA HDD
> Please give the configuration in writing of the above asked
> ASAP
> 
> Thanks



Motherboard is *30 shipped*
RAM is*50 shipped*
CPU is *50 shipped*

And Ku-Sama already has the hard drive. If you want the 40, you might have to pay a bit extra so I can get another drive. So like *30 or 35*. Which is still cheaper then on newegg.



Lord Of The Ming said:


> I'm still interested in the RAM, but I only have $11... I would only buy after X-Mas


Well if the guy who posted above you and two other people on another forum don't want it, its yours. But don't get you hopes too high.



Ku-sama said:


> I need a shipping address to ship the money to


PM sent


----------



## mrbagrat

Bump. Prices of the GPU, RAM, and CPU have been lowered. I need to get these sold so if you are interested don't pay attention to the price. I can probably get it lower.


----------



## newgeneral01

I would like the ram and prob the video card but im not sure yet so give me a day to think about it. Why you selling it?


----------



## mrbagrat

I'm raising money for my vista build early next year. I have another computer I built that I will use in the meantime. Take your time deciding.


----------



## Geoff

I would really love to take a few of those parts, but I already spent enough on my rig, sorry


----------



## mrbagrat

[-0MEGA-];503608 said:
			
		

> I would really love to take a few of those parts, but I already spent enough on my rig, sorry



Yes...I can see that. Very....nice rig.




give me or you dies


----------



## X24

i might be interested in the ram


----------



## mrbagrat

Ok...no one wants it aside from you so 50 and its yours.


----------



## mrbagrat

Still want it?


----------



## X24

ya, it'll be a while since i have to convince mommy to let me order my PC since my laptop is having problems right now.


----------



## mrbagrat

How long are we talking?


----------



## mrbagrat

I'm also selling the whole thing for 300$.

If you want something, don't just post once saying your interested then not do anything. It gives me false hope.


----------



## omgsauce

what brand on the video card?

i'd be interested for a lower price.


----------



## mrbagrat

omgsauce said:


> what brand on the video card?
> 
> i'd be interested for a lower price.



nVidia.

I don't think I can go any lower. A card that its better then-the 6800GT-retails for around 140 on newegg. This is going for 55, which is around a third of the price. Of a worse card.
And I've already lowered it 25 dollars from before. So thats as low as I'm willing to go.


----------



## Grey410

*Can I SLI?*

Could I run the 6800 GTO in SLI with a reg 6800 GT?  I never saw the GTO on sale anywhere either!


----------



## mrbagrat

I highly doubt it. The GTO does have an SLI connecter, but it is a different model. Its between the GT and the Ultra.


----------



## omgsauce

mrbagrat said:


> nVidia.
> 
> I don't think I can go any lower. A card that its better then-the 6800GT-retails for around 140 on newegg. This is going for 55, which is around a third of the price. Of a worse card.
> And I've already lowered it 25 dollars from before. So thats as low as I'm willing to go.


sorry, i meant like the manufacturer, not amd or ati, like bfg tech, xfx asus, evga.


----------



## mrbagrat

Dell. Its an OEM.


----------



## isaacual69

*please read*

do you still have the the pentium 4 540 socket 775?...if so im intrested...price including shipping please..i live in michigan usa....thanks..what else do you have?


----------



## mrbagrat

I have everything but the 80gig HD. That is sold to Ku-Sama. The rest is here:

1gb DDR2 533 RAM (Samsung) - *50$ shipped*
nVidia 6800 GTO 256mb GPU - *55$ shipped (weight)*
P4 3.2 GHz CPU (Socket 775) - *50$ shipped*
NEC DVD+-RW ND-3450A *20$ shipped*
Some i925x mobo that I don't know if I'll be able to get out. If you want it still ask, though. - *30$ shipped*
300w PSU, either 18a or 36a on the 12v. Can't tell. - *15$ shipped*


----------



## isaacual69

i am definatly intrested in cpu does it have heat sink and fan...how much including shipping and are you absolutly sure that it is a 540 and not a 541 pentium 4? this is very important..please tell me how you know that it is a 540...if you can give me this info then we may have a deal and can work out all the details by friday at latest...i need some kind of credibility on your part so that i know how we will work out payment and shipment details...i am definatly intrested in this though...hope to hear from you soon


----------



## mrbagrat

isaacual69 said:


> i am definatly intrested in cpu does it have heat sink and fan...how much including shipping and are you absolutly sure that it is a 540 and not a 541 pentium 4? this is very important..please tell me how you know that it is a 540...if you can give me this info then we may have a deal and can work out all the details by friday at latest...i need some kind of credibility on your part so that i know how we will work out payment and shipment details...i am definatly intrested in this though...hope to hear from you soon



It is definetly a 540. Unless, of course, CPU-Z is lying. 

http://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cpuos9.jpg

I might be able to get the HS off, but I'm not 100% sure. I'll have to check it out.
If not, I have a thermaltake big typhoon that I _might_ be willing to part with. I probably won't though. I will most likely use it for my next build.


And if I do get the HSF out, it will be 10 or 15 more. Not sure yet, it depends on weight.


----------



## isaacual69

so how old is it and is it being used now and should this cpu be working with no problems when i receive it...has it been overclocked and what do you mean "if you can get the hsf off"..and if you can then id be fine with paying a liitle more but either way i do want the cpu upon your response from this, please you need to tell me any info that is required about payment and shipping...how and when and all that...i hope to have this deal concluded by friday is this possible for you and as a costomer to you will i be satisfied with your business and with the product that i am buying from you...whare are you lacated...i need info if you want to sell this to me...sorry if i com eacross as anything negative...im just paranoid that i may get ripped off as i had about 6 months ago on a $1000 computer on line dealing so i need to know what i need to know and i will do the same for you but yes lets do the deal with at least the cpu...total amount including shipping...hope to hear from you tonight with the details...


----------



## mrbagrat

It is about 2 years old. It has never been overclocked, because of the dell bios. I haven't looked at how the heat sink is attached-it has some sort of plastic vent over it to keep one fan specific to it.

I won't be selling this until the 16th or so, because I am using it in my default comp. Once winter break comes around, I won't need it as much. If I do need a computer, I have a backup I will use. 
If time really is an issue, I might be able to get it by this weekend. This is all pretty sudden for me-I wasn't expecting to sell any more then the HD with the time this had gone unanswered.


----------



## isaacual69

well if you need some time to prep then by all means...just communicate with me on the things and details that need to be discussed in the meantime...in your next reply please have som e info for me as to where you are shipping from, payment method, total cost to me including shipping, and any other thing you can think of in order to make this sale work for the both of us...thank you an dplease get back to me as soon as you know whats going on i would really like to get this from you as soon as possible...if you have a back up computer then why cant you just use that till winter break...just trying to get you in the business state of mind,...get back to me please with some info...i really want this cpu as soon as possible...and pleasse be careful when taking the hsf off of that socket just dont want any damage...if you can ship the hsf with the cpu then that would be perfect...please give info i have been asking, but please know what is going on before you reply...thanks again


----------



## mrbagrat

To anyone who was interested in these parts:
I just got an offer from a friend for the whole system. He is buying it for 325$, which I think is an excellent deal. My sincerest apologies to Ku-Sama and isaacual about the parts you wanted-I'm afraid they won't be able to go.


----------



## Ku-sama

aw, damn...


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:


> aw, damn...



You want to buy parts from everyone, and never actually end up going through with the deal anyways


----------

